# Moving to Australia from Canada



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are many different areas of the world which seem to attract more than their fair share of attention, Australia been one of the prime targets for the expat community. Many people would be surprised to learn of the growing number of individuals looking at moving to Australia from Canada especially when you bear in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Moving to Australia from Canada...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

